# Bowing villagers, yay or nay?



## Kitkatpaddywak (Sep 29, 2015)

In my opinion, everyone should have at least 1 villager that bows when you leave their house. My bower is Tia, always loved her, always will <3


----------



## mintellect (Sep 30, 2015)

The bowers are the lazy's and normals. I agree it's adorable, and I wish more personalities did it. I think smugs should.


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 1, 2015)

I think bowing is super cute.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

I always thought there was a random chance of any villager bowing when you leave their house. I never really cared whether or not they do it.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Never noticed that. Guess its just a fun easter egg


----------



## HHoney (Oct 4, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The bowers are the lazy's and normals. I agree it's adorable, and I wish more personalities did it. I think smugs should.



I have always thought smugs should bow. It's more classy. And just more "smug" swaggerstyle.


----------



## Burumun (Oct 5, 2015)

I didn't realize it went by personality, I thought it was random. Personally, I think I prefer waving, but I've never really paid close attention to what they do when you leave.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)

I think it's adorable.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a pretty cute little addition, but I don't really pay it much mind.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2015)

Well its more apropos to the game since it's Japanese, I always considered it like that, that the bowers were Japanese and the wavers were American or something...


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 8, 2015)

I admire the little things like this, so yep I love it! 

It was nice to see, in Wild World you could tap on the villagers when you were a good distance away and they would wave to you to the sound of a happy little whistle.

The little things! =]


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 8, 2015)

I love the bowing~ I think the smugs should bow definitely. Kyle and Keaton are my loves and I'd just love them even more if they bowed.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> I love the bowing~ I think the smugs should bow definitely.



I agree! Bowing seems like something a smug would do. And maybe a snooty. But I don't mind bowing or waving because it's all cute.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

I've never noticed this happen, I am totally going to be on the lookout for it now!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 16, 2015)

I think the bowing is really adorable; sometimes I go to Flurry's house just to see her bow goodbye to me.

And I agree that smugs should bow. It would fit their personalities so much better.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

I never noticed which villagers bowed and which ones didn't. I did notice the difference though. It's not really a big effect on me though so my opinion on them is pretty much "eh that's cool."


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 16, 2015)

My "bower" is Stitches!!! Absolutely adorable <3 I haven't found any other "bowers" yet.


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

I always thought the waving was cuter!


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 20, 2015)

Molly and Skye would occasionally bow to me. For the short time that Merengue was in my town, the rare time I ever came to her house and left she'd bow as goodbye. 

I am more likely wrong, but I swear I thought I've seen Wolfgang bow as I left his house once or twice. Eh.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it is a cute difference, I like it when they do it for the first time and I didn't know they bowed


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well its more apropos to the game since it's Japanese, I always considered it like that, that the bowers were Japanese and the wavers were American or something...



i thought this too-- my original bowers were Drago, who had exotic furniture and imperial KK in his house, and Lolly who looks like Hello Kitty to me.  so i thought they were the "japanese" characters.


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 23, 2015)

For certain personalities, it's cuter to bow. Like the normals and lazies.


----------



## Cherubi (Oct 27, 2015)

It's adorable. I prefer bowing over waving any day. It's so cute, sometimes I'll just enter and leave villagers houses just to watch which animation they do when I leave.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 27, 2015)

Tia is my bower!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it's cute when they  bow.


----------



## Munna (Nov 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well its more apropos to the game since it's Japanese, I always considered it like that, that the bowers were Japanese and the wavers were American or something...



That's what I thought at first, but then decided it was extroverted VS introverted.

Ozzie was an introvert=bowed

Phoebe super extroverted=waves

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> I agree! Bowing seems like something a smug would do. And maybe a snooty. But I don't mind bowing or waving because it's all cute.



I do think that the bowing is more polite, and something a smug would do--however I love how happy & friendly Keaton looks when he gives me a big, friendly wave--warms my heart!

I thought it was super cute when Stitches bowed though!


----------



## Romaki (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh, I thought they started bowing with a higher friendship...
I really don't care about it either way though.


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2015)

I love it, it's super cute. Especially because they smile when they do it :>


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 22, 2015)

I just wish Genji would bow. T___T 
It would fit him so well, lol.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 22, 2015)

Lazy and Normal villagers bow, and I find it so cute. I wish Smug and Snooty types would also bow when you leave, bowing looks polite/prim and proper, so it would suit both personalities well. 

In my current town, Bones is the only one that bows down. Because he's a lazy villager. Maybe he's lazy enough to raise his hand and wave it, bowing is easier to do... haha.


----------



## Goth (Nov 22, 2015)

I never noticed villagers bow

:O


----------



## Minerva (Nov 22, 2015)

I love it when Lolly does her little bow.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 25, 2015)

I used to have a lazy dog who did that. I forget his name. But I thought it was really cute


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 25, 2015)

While I understand the Japanese origins of bowing when greeting people, I do however think it's really appropriate for the villager types that have it.

It also helps a lot that Pekoe has been one of my starting villagers; she's a normal cub; and her house is trimmed up like a Chinese rural house.  So it makes perfect sense that she should bow when I leave my house, and that's why she'll be the sole permanent resident in town


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel like if you were making a zen themed town, bowing would be appropriate. But it's very cute to see!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I think it's cute.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

I think it's cute, but I wouldn't mind if they did or didn't do it.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not too peeved about it, however, I don't exactly 'not mind it'. I'm not exactly sure why, it just kind of annoys me a little.

But it's better than nothing, as it was in past games :'D


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2015)

Moose716 said:


> Never noticed that. Guess its just a fun easter egg



it's because of the Japanese connection, only lazy and normals bow, the others wave. They added this as an emotion in HHD. It's titled "maybe next time" in Japanese, and "apologize" in English, but you can bow to any villager now, and I personally love it, you know because of the country from which this franchise came. They tend to BOW there!!


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't hate it but I just think that the villagers who wave are cuter :3


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

I think the bowing villagers are kind of cool, and different from waving!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2019)

I think it?s adorable


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

I think it's cute. I don't care too much whether my town has anyone who bows or not, but it's a nice little detail.


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 2, 2019)

I didn't even know this was a thing, lol! I think It's cute, though. It's little attention to details that make the game so great! ☆~


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

I think the bowing is really cool and it adds a lot more uniqueness to the game. I even like the villagers who wave too! I think the normals bow, but I'm not totally sure, but if they do, I love them even more.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 2, 2019)

I like that some villagers bow and some wave.  It gives them more personality rather than having them all do the same thing.  I wouldn't choose villagers based on this, though.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 4, 2019)

I think the bowing is pretty cute and adds a bit more variety into the game.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 4, 2019)

It's in fact a cute detail whenever a villagers bows or wave to say goodbye to you when you leave and in general it would be nice if villagers of all personalities showing more emotions to certain situations, as it makes them more "alive".


----------



## buny (Sep 4, 2019)

i really love it, i think it's adorable and it fits normal villagers so well especially. i love to see little details like that, i hope to see more in the new game ^^


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

I love it! It's absolutely super cute and I'm all here for it!


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Sep 4, 2019)

I think it's really cute lol


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

I love bowing villagers! It is extra polite and sweet... Can you imagine if people did that in real life though...


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

I have no problem with them, and I think it fits certain characters better than waving would. But overall I like the cheesy smile and wave more.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 21, 2019)

.....they bow?


----------



## duvetmo (Sep 22, 2019)

I think it's SO cute! I love the bowing! It really mixes things up. I have a lazy and a normal in my town. I love seeing them bow, it's adorable.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 24, 2019)

I love them so much! My bowers are June and Lolly!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

I like the bows, but I think there should be a multitude of different exiting animations.  The lazy can yawn while waving, Snooty can do a tootaloo type of wave, Smug can bow, Normal can wave, Cranky can wave you off, Peppy can wave while doing a proud wink, Jocks can flex, and Uchi can just raise their hand up smiling.   If it remains simply those 2 though they can definitely stay.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

literally the cutest thing.


----------



## carackobama (Oct 14, 2019)

it’s the purest thing ever and I love it so much ;; <3


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 15, 2019)

I think it is the cutest thing! It makes me so happy when I seem them do something subtle like that. Also it is polite and pure and good. I love my bowing animals and I would kill for them.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 15, 2019)

Absolute yay because it's pretty cute and it shows respect to who the mayor in your town is... lol

My current Bowers are Chevre and Hugh


----------



## Maiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Bowing villagers>>>
Especially when the theme of your town has a Japanese flare to it. Bowing works so well with it


----------

